# Looking for info for Telfair co



## TOXLEY (Oct 30, 2011)

Hey guys,just got a small tract in Telfair. The land is in Milan off of 117. Can any body give any info on the area and what to expect. Been hunting in Emanuel c8unty the past 5 years.

Thanks


----------



## Buck Seeker (Oct 30, 2011)

Good Luck, it will probably will be a hit or miss situation.  I've been in scotland for the past two hunting seasons.  We have plenty of pics at night but its a struggle to see them in the daytime.  These next two weeks will be the days you should be out all day because they are moving now.  My buddy seen five different bucks on 149 two nights ago just driving to the hunting camp.  Of course that following day he did not see one deer in the woods.


----------



## rance56 (Oct 30, 2011)

first year in that area, south of milan off of 165. will be first and last. might just be our tract, but deer density very low comapred to our other tracts. seems like alot of brown its down and poaching. i guess live and learn


----------



## SARA0724 (Oct 30, 2011)

*Telfair*

You need to be in the woods from  Nov 1st thru about the 11th.  I hunted that area you are talking about for a year.  Most of the information that i gathered from locals was that the rut is at peak by Nov 7th.  The nice bucks that were killed were early early nov, 5th thru the 10th.  Telfair has really nice bucks.  A couple that were killed were 140 class. I killed a nice buck around the 14th but most of the chasing i saw was before the 11th of Nov.


----------



## 2000powerstroke (Oct 31, 2011)

awesome man im in scotland ga to man i lease 100acres thier i have alot of good bucks this year bunch of rubs ive had it the past 3 years any time in nov u need to be in the woods from the begin to the end of nov the rut will be popen


----------



## Buck Seeker (Nov 2, 2011)

We've shot five eight pointers and one six pointer in the last few days.  Of course I havn't shot anything yet because I can't figure out how to tell the boss I need to be in the woods.  I'll be there by this weekend and all of next week.  I think that will be a good time to be there.  I know last year it was.


----------



## hoghunter2009 (Nov 2, 2011)

TOXLEY said:


> Hey guys,just got a small tract in Telfair. The land is in Milan off of 117. Can any body give any info on the area and what to expect. Been hunting in Emanuel c8unty the past 5 years.
> 
> Thanks


there is 20 deer per sq. mile buck to doe is bout 7 bucks to 13 does just by runing trail cams on the land i hunt. i have land on 165. 117.280 and two place in milan. the pre rut is on now and will slow down around the 1 dec. and pic back up in elry jan. for bout a week. i have lived in telfair co. 35 years and hunted it for 25. it takes time to lurn ur land and deer. good luck.


----------



## Buck Seeker (Nov 3, 2011)

good info., I've been hunting either in Laurens or Telfair for the past seven  years and I haven't figured a hole lot of things out yet for that area.  I appreciate any info. I can get


----------



## rance56 (Nov 6, 2011)

anyone familiar with the popes road are off of hwy 149 outside of lumber city. i think a bob pridgeon owns a sizeable piece of land around there.


----------



## hoghunter2009 (Nov 6, 2011)

yea there is some good hunting aroud that area. nice bucks to. there are start to chase a lil more now seen two nice buck yesterday behind some doe's it's going to be a good two week's


----------



## rance56 (Nov 7, 2011)

hoghunter2009 said:


> yea there is some good hunting aroud that area. nice bucks to. there are start to chase a lil more now seen two nice buck yesterday behind some doe's it's going to be a good two week's



had a couple of 8's runnin a doe hard thursday, then things slowed down bigtime from there. its was wierd, deer not hitting the corn, and mature doe wasnt to be found. all small/mid size bucks and yearlings. got the same report from numerous different tracts of land also on average. buck sign was everywhere though. scrapes being worked, saw some running sign on the roads also. i think your rigth, the next2 weeks ought to be good ones. 

i just picked up 200 acres in that area, little horse creek runs through it. it seems prime to me at first glance. works out nice, have another tract right up the road on turnpike creek at the intersection of tom haley road.


----------



## hoghunter2009 (Nov 9, 2011)

my buddy killed a monster today big 14. his neck was swol so its time to be in the woods .


----------



## sandy1 (Nov 27, 2011)

I don't get it this year. Last year rut was heavy week of thanksgiving. Seen plenty of sigh in the woods scapes and rubs everywhere. Bucks that were shot had no dark torsel glands and didn't stink. Is the rut over or later this year because of the weather. We hunt off 149 and used to hunt turnpike creek and 441 and always shot nice bucks the week of thanksgiving.


----------

